
Show HN: A React Native app to help millennials learn new career skills - dgurney
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fed-career-re-training-for-millennials/id1246455050?ls=1&mt=8
======
dgurney
I'm a millennial and wanted to help myself (and others) learn new career
skills. So I built an app using React Native and Redux, pulling from the Udemy
API. Backend is Firebase.

iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fed-career-re-training-
for-m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fed-career-re-training-for-
millennials/id1246455050?ls=1&mt=8)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.millennial...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.millennialjobs)

Feedback welcome!

React Native was awesome to use, btw

